# Can anyone post a list of codes and what they mean?



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I would post a list of coades only I don't have a clue how to find them. Also in 26 months I haven't had a code yet.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

*P20EE *- SCR catalyst efficiency below threshold bank one

This is the only code I've had to date. It triggered a DEF poor quality message and the countdown. It occurred during short trip city driving and then it cleared itself after 25 miles of continuous highway driving.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

How about this?

http://www.obd-codes.com/trouble_codes/


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I would post a list of coades only I don't have a clue how to find them. Also in 26 months I haven't had a code yet.


I wish I could buy your car. No DEF system. No codes. I think you might not even have a Bosch ECM. I read somewhere it has a Delco ECM. If thats true all your sensors could be different. The Holden Cruze is the car I wanted. Too bad EPA regulations are ruining diesels. 

P2002 particulate bank 1 trap efficiency below threshold
P249E closed loop reductant control at limit flow too high
P229F NOX sensor circuit range performance bank 1 sensor 2
P24C6 Particulate matter sensor heater


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Tomko said:


> *P20EE *- SCR catalyst efficiency below threshold bank one
> 
> This is the only code I've had to date. It triggered a DEF poor quality message and the countdown. It occurred during short trip city driving and then it cleared itself after 25 miles of continuous highway driving.


Thats the deal breaker code. I could deal with all the others that dont result in limp mode. If GM could just fix that one code I would be happy.


----------

